# Car won't start. Starter spins but not cranking engine



## MiG 29 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys,
today I went for a walk in the park , but when I returned to car and started it, the engine started for a 1-2 sec. and then turned off by itself. When i tried to start it again, only loud spinning sound(not a clicking sound) from starter was heard but it doesn't crank the engine at all, only starter is spinning. Pulleys are not moving also, a inspected all belts, they are ok as well. Then I checked fuses(just in case) - all fine. Thing I had mentioned, when I removed "ignition signal" fuse from fuse box , I was still able to spin starter and car was able to horn(if its related).
I was trying to find a crankshaft sensor to check connection, but I was unable to locate it. I didnt had any problem with starting this car since I owe it(over a year), car itself is 2004, 125 000 km, no error codes(check engine light is off)
I left it at the park's parking lot until tomorrow for now...
thanks in advance, if somebody has any advice.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Rotate the engine by hand about 1/2 turn or so (grab the crank pulley and turn it with your hands) or if it's a manual transmission, put it in the highest gear and push the vehicle a few feet with it still in gear and clutch not pushed in.
Then give it a shot. While you're at it, bring along a hammer and give the starter a few whacks.
Pulling fuses, checking sensors, etc, is a complete/total waste of time.


----------



## MiG 29 (Nov 13, 2011)

jdg said:


> Rotate the engine by hand about 1/2 turn or so (grab the crank pulley and turn it with your hands) or if it's a manual transmission, put it in the highest gear and push the vehicle a few feet with it still in gear and clutch not pushed in.
> Then give it a shot. While you're at it, bring along a hammer and give the starter a few whacks.
> Pulling fuses, checking sensors, etc, is a complete/total waste of time.



Yeah, agree with you, i wasted time ( though i tried to hit the starter)
As i understand now , it could be bendix (separate part of the starter) or some of the flywheel teeths are broken.

Thanks for advices, i will try hit it more tomorrow and also move the car while it is in gear. I hope it will start, at least i can save $100-150(toronto) for towing. 

Also i found a guide how to change the starter with pictures, may be somebody will need it (hopefully not )

Its seems like its not too easy to replace it for me, at least. I am only by myself, apartments parking lot, and one jack (i might need to use a spare full size tire(on rim) for safety, putting it underneath a car, but still this is dangerous).

Will post here after returning from tomorrow's adventure(i hope car was not towed overnight).


----------



## monissan (Jan 19, 2009)

the started is super easy to replace.. here is a link that might be helpful.
QR25DE Starter Install, 2003 Spec V - B15U.com - Nissan Sentra Forum
if the accessories are not spinning, it could be the solenoid on the starter is out. You can pull it and have a place like O'Rielys or Auto zone test it.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

MiG 29 said:


> it could be bendix (separate part of the starter)


Likely the case, or the solenoid. Either way, starter has to come out.


> or some of the flywheel teeths are broken.


Unlikely.



> i will try hit it more tomorrow and also move the car while it is in gear.


So it is a manual transmission?
What's wrong with giving it a good ol' fashioned push start?


----------



## MiG 29 (Nov 13, 2011)

i was able to start it this morning after shifting it in gear and move it about one feet, so i drove to a mechanic , then tried to start it again and it didnt. After i did the same thing/moved it while in gear/ and it worked again , 3 times out of 4 , tnen not again. I moved it one more time with mechanic and it started again. Mechanic says its a starter. I am thinking it could be a flywheel also? Am i wrong? I am waiting right now in front of the shop until echanic will finish his job with other car.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like the solenoid not engaging, change out the starter! I wouldnt worry about the flywheel...


----------



## MiG 29 (Nov 13, 2011)

yeqh, the mechanic changes it right now, total is 260 dollars ,part and labour.

Update: starter replaced with remanufactured one, hope it will last not less than 100 000. Original worked for 8 years, 125 000 km


----------

